#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  TOTAL basic design doc

## R_RAZI

dear
I this is TOTAL CO.  BASIC DESIGN DOC MAY BE USEFUL FOR YOURS .


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: TOTAL basic design doc

----------


## kottivec

thanks razi....

----------


## naapranam

thankssssssssssssss

----------


## f81aa

R_RAZI, thanks

----------


## mhuelva

thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear R_Razi,
Thanks for the share.

----------


## kanankiri

thank you

----------


## aliahmad_437

Dear,
link is expired, can anyone share it again,
thanks alot

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## amshah

Can some one share in Ifile ?

----------


## mk.chy12

please someone upload on another site.....

----------


## Nabilia

Total_Company_Process_Eng_Design_Manuall.pdf 7.786 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

See More: TOTAL basic design doc

----------


## aliahmad_437

Thanks alot ...great job
again thanks alot

----------


## chemengshan

Great, thanks.

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## khalid655

Dear R-RAZi & NABILIA,
Please share again the design practices thanks in advance

----------


## pertamax

Thanks Razi

----------


## khalid655

please reupload all links are dead

----------


## Che_engineer

All links was dead..please someone reupload again..thanks

----------

